# Hope someone can give input.



## cusichacha (Sep 17, 2012)

My daughter has the following:

TSH .01
Thyroxine total 5.0
T4 Free 0.9
T4 Total 5.0 
Cortisol 5.4
DHEA sulfate 161
ACTH 18

The reason she was tested is because at the same time in the morning her
Cortisol was .09

Daughter has fatigue, weight gain and trouble fighting infection due to low white blood cell count. Her body has trouble regulating temperature. She has hot flashes and is very heat intolerant. She's only 18! Previously weight was normal but now is 20 pounds overweight.

The endo said she doesn't know if my daughter is hypo or hyper thyroid.
She wants to restest at the same time in 6 weeks. My daughter has been sick for 2 years after getting mononucleosis. Previously healthy child. Please any input?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, this stinks.

By any chance, did you get the ranges for those lab results? (That will help quite a bit, as different labs have different ranges for "normal.")


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cusichacha said:


> My daughter has the following:
> 
> TSH .01
> Thyroxine total 5.0
> ...


Wow! I am so sorry. Those labs are not good. Either she is converting FT4 to FT3 at a rapid rate and is hyper or maybe pituitary. I would consider the first before the latter.

People who have hyper do gain weight and "are" tired contrary to public opinion. Symptoms can and do cross over.

I would insist on an ultra-sound; yes...............children do get cancer of the thyroid and follow-up with the tests listed below and the doc needs to run the FREE T3 as well.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Does your daughter still test positive for Epstein Barr? (EBV, Mono)


----------



## cusichacha (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, My daughter has chronically elevated Epstein Barr Titers and Human Herpes Virus -6 ....not sexually transmitted. Low white blood cell count.

Looking back at one year ago. Her TSH was 1.625 and normal.

I will have to get the ratios for everyone.

Thank you


----------

